# Jetzt aber ....



## steingärtner (14. Apr. 2011)

nachdem ich gestern schon eine Nachtschicht eingelegt habe beim Versuch, meine Fotos hochzuladen, will ich mich jetzt endlich hier im Forum vorstellen. Es hat geklappt (nach Verkleinerung) und die Bilder sind im Album.
Habe einige Zeit als Gast in diesem Forum gestöbert und schon viel gelernt. Ich bin nämlich blutiger Teichanfänger und habe den Teich mit meinem Haus im November übernommen. Nun habe ich erst mal alles, was vertrocknet und was da so an der Oberfläche rumschwamm entfernt und beobachte jeden Tag gespannt, was da so wächst. Die riesige Filteranlage (Biotec 30 + Bitron 72) hab ich angschaltet, weiß aber nicht, ob die wirklich noch so richtig arbeitet. Der Vorbesitzer hatte wohl Kois und was auch immer noch in dem Teich, die im vorletzten Winter alle eingegangen sind, weil er kein Loch ins Eis gemacht hat. Als einziger hat ein __ Goldfisch überlebt - mein Hugo, der auch den letzten Winter überlebt hat. Ich wollte ihn schon zur Adoption freigeben, weil er sich ja sicher einsam fühlt, aber wenn ich ihn so fröhlich herumschwimmen seh, dann denk ich wieder er ist vielleicht doch ganz glücklich!?
Ich hab eine ganze Reihe von Fotos eingestellt, auf denen man ganz gut erkennt, wie der Teich aussieht. Meine vorrangigen Probleme sind nun 1) der Uferbereich, wo überall die Folie zu sehen ist. 2) der Schlamm - muss ich den absaugen? Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben könnte.

Grüße aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Doc (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hi Steingärtner,

ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und schon ganz infiziert vom Forum  Gibt richtig tolle Teichanlagen hier und wer weiß, ob es Dich nicht auch erwischt  Die anderen Teichbesitzer, soweit denn schon
kennengelernt, stehen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. 

Der Teich sieht doch durchaus brauchbar aus! Schickes Dingen!

Wie hast Du denn die Seerose verkleinert? Steht mir nämlich am Samstag auch bevor 

Bezüglich der Pumpe wäre es sicherlich hilfreich, wenn Du beschreiben könntest, warum Du denkst, dass diese nicht einwandfrei arbeitet.

Hast Du denn schonmal drüber nachgedacht Hugo neue Spielkameraden zu besorgen?

Also bei unserem Teich haben wir damals Grasnarben ausgestochen und dicht aneinander gelegt, nach 3-4 Monaten im Sommer war davon nichts mehr zu sehen. Das hält jetzt ca. seit 20 Jahren  Drunter ist so ein Geflecht aus Plastik, frag mich bitte nicht, wie das heißt 

Gegen die Algen könntest Du die UVC Lampe 4 Stunden täglich betreiben.

Ich werde am Samstag auch Schlamm entfernen und mal sehen, wie ich dabei voran komme. Hatte vor, das Ganze auch in Fotos festzuhalten.
Es gibt Schlammsauger, die sowas vollrichten, ich werde es anders machen. Wasser langsam abpumpen und so gut es geht vom alten etwas reservieren. Fische fangen, Kleintiere einsammeln und den Schlamm Eimerweise mit der Schubkarre entfernen. 
Danach das Bodenmaterial erneuern und parallel zur kleinen Pumpe ein neues System installieren, welches dann so nach 4 Wochen seinen Dienst alleine übernehmen wird.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Servus Steingärtner,
:willkommen heir bei den Teichverrückten.
Da hast Du ja einen ganz netten Teich übernommen.
Die Folie kannst Du am besten und schnellsten mit Ufermatte kaschieren.
Achte dann aber auf eine funktionierende Kapilarsperre sonst saugt Dir die Ufermatte
ständig Wasser aus dem Teich.
Sande die Ufermatte vorher ein, dann kannst Du sie beflanzen.
Geeignet dafür sind __ Pfennigkraut, __ Bachbunge, __ Brunnenkresse, Kuckuckslichtnelken.....
Es gibt auch bei manchen Anbietern spezielle Ufermattensaat.
Ich würde auch zwischen den Steinen im Uferbereich mehrere Pflanzen einbringen.
Den Schlamm würde ich nicht absaugen, darin befinden sich unzählige Lebewesen.
Vor allem Libellenlarven.
Der Teich scheint ja nicht so tief zu sein, versuche einfach mal den Schlamm mit einem
Kescher abzukeschern, das abgekescherte Material gib aber zuerst in eine Wanne,
dann kannst Du die mitgefangenen Tierchen wieder später in den Teich zurückgeben.
LG Markus


----------



## steingärtner (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hey, ihr seid ja schneller als der Blitz
@Doc: die Seerose ist in einem Korb, der mit 2 Tauen gesichert war. Problem war nur, dass der Pumpenschlauch total von den Wurzeln der Seerose umwachsen war. Als ich versucht habe, die Pumpe nach oben zu ziehen, hab ich die Seerose irgendwie entankert - die Wurzeln schwammen teilweise an der Oberfläche. Mein Sohn hat mir dann geholfen, den Korb (war mindestens doppelt so groß wie der eigentliche) irgendwie an Land zu holen  - war nicht leicht. Aber das Lösen der 'Wurzeln ,bzw. das Abtrennen eines Teils war zwar Schweinkram aber ging relativ gut. Ich hab jetzt noch eine Seerose in der Maurerbütt.
Die Pumpe arbeitet, denn der Bach fließt ja. Ich glaube, dass der Filter ziehmlich verdreckt ist, muss ich demnächst mal auseinander nehmen.
Zu den Grasnarben - hat man da nicht wieder diese Dochtwirkung?
Die UVC Lampe ist an, aber die benötigt mit Sicherheit neue Röhren.

Du hast dir ja ne Menge vorgenommen - aber wenn du das jetzt machst, holst du doch alles mögliche an Leben mit raus. Deshalb bin ich auch so unsicher ob und wann man das ambesten macht.

@Markus
ja, über diese Ufermatten hab ich auch schon ausgiebig hier im Forum gelesen, aber um die aufzubringen, muss ich ja erstmal den ganzen Kies und auch den größten Teil der Steine abtragen, oder? Und dann müßte ich mal schauen, wie das unter der Folie aussieht, ob man da noch bzgl. Kapillarsperre nacharbeiten kann - hm, keine Ahnung. Am liebsten würde ich die ganze Folie mit diesen Verbundmatten überdecken, aber dazu muss ich den Teich ja komplett abpumpen
Doc will ja auch mit Eimer und Schubkarre an den Schlamm, aber kann man die Tierchen wirklich retten? Schlüpfen die dann in der Wanne? 
Nachdenkliche Grüße, Marion


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,
auch von mir ein Willkommen hier im Kreise der Teich(gern)besitzer!  
Dein teich sieht ja richtig gut aus - schön groß, mit Pflanzenbuchten, nicht einfallslos rund, und einem unaufdringlichem Bachlauf!  
Mein Eindruck ist, dass der Wasserstand viel zu niedrig ist :?, hält er auch bei Nachfüllen deutlich weiter oberhalb der aktuellen Marke?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich nach einer Undichtigkeit schauen . Normalerweise verlieren unsere Teiche mehr Wasser, also möchte ich Dir da nicht Angst machen. 
Filtertechnisch ist der Oase-Filter sicher sehr gut, die Schwämme mal zu reinigen, und die Zuleitungen zu kontrolieren sollte kein großes Problem sein. Auch die Pumpe (den wasser-berührten Teil) kann man öffnen und reinigen.
Rein algentechnisch wirst Du wohl im Frühjahr/Herbst ab und zu mal eine "Runde" m den Teich machen "dürfen". Schlamm entfernen hilft, aber entzieht auch den von Dir angesprochenen Tieren den Lebensraum. Andererseits war es der Schlamm, der im Winter den Fischen durch Sauerstoffenzug Probleme bereitet... .
Überleg' Dir, ob der Teich naturnah (und mit wenig Fisch) oder eher etwas "belebt" sein soll. In beiden Fällen wirst Du regulierend eingreifen müssen!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,


> aber kann man die Tierchen wirklich retten?


natürlich kann man die Tierchen retten.
Ich habe letzte Woche selbst meinen Teich ausgeräumt und hatte über 100
Libellenlarven drin, desweiteren waren 9 __ Molche, und viel anderes Kleingetier drin.
Die geretteten Tiere musst Du nach getaner Arbeit natürlich wieder umsetzten.
Aber bei den __ Libellen dauert das eh noch 1 - 2 Monate bis die schlüpfen.
Selbst wenn du sie in einer Wanne ließest würden sie zu gegebener Zeit
einfach aus der Wanne gehen und sich ein geeignetes Pflänzchen zum Schlüpfen
suchen.
Wegen der Ufermatte - ja dazu musst du die Steine und den Kies abtragen, ist zwar schon
ein bisschen Arbeit, aber dafür siehts hinterher umso besser aus. Ausserdem ist dann die
Folie vor der UV Strahlung geschützt und altert wesentlich langsamer, auch im Winter
hast Du einen Schutz vor der Eisdecke, die sonst gegen die Folie schlägt und diese
beschädigt. Nachträglich eine Kapilarsperre anzubringen ist oft gar nicht so schwer, vielleicht ist es bei Dir ja sogar schon gemacht. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum gute Beiträge.
Mit den Verbundmatten, das würde ich momentan nicht machen, bzw. gar nicht.
Wie bereits RKurzhals schrieb, musst Du Dir eh Gedanken machen, ob dies ein
Fischteich werden soll oder ein Naturteich.
Ich betreibe meinen Teich ohne Technik, habe __ Moderlieschen drin und habe fast
das ganze Jahr Bodensicht, dank vieler Unterwasserpflanzen und dank wenig 
Nährstoffeintrag.
LG Markus
Anbei noch 2 Fotos - einmal eine __ Plattbauchlibelle beim Schlüpfen und einmal
eine Gesamtansicht von meinem Teich mit Ufermatten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Markus,
ist die Vegetation bei Dir am Teich schon so weit wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich?
Alle Wetter! Und daß Du auch schon so viel "Getier" im Teich hast... heizt Du den?
Hier ist noch ziemliche Funkstille, bis auf ein wenig Schneckenlaich

Moin Marion,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in diesem Forum.
Habe viel Spaß hier.. und finde das Forum so hilfreich wie Du es benötigst.


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion und :Willkommen2 bei den Teichkranken ,

Das sieht doch gut aus  und mit ein paar Eingriffen die schon genannt wurden hast du gewiss viel Freude an deinem Teich.
Den Schlamm würde ich auch nur mit einem Kescher reduzieren, jedoch nicht kompl. endfernen. Das hat auch den Vorteil dass du viele Nährstoffe gleich mit rausbekommst bevor sie sich kompl. entfalten und die Algen richtig blühen.
Als Alternative zu der Ufermatte kannst du auch nach dem Endfernen der Steine, Flies verlegen. Dann wieder die Steine drauf und mit etwas Mörtel fixiert.
Zwischen den Steinen finden dann Pflanzen genug halt (als Substrat würde ich ein Lehm- Sandgemisch empfehlen) und bald sieht man nur noch einen fliesenden Übergang von Wasser zum Garten.
Dein Filter wird wohl nach den ganzen Jahren eine General Überholung benötigen, sprich Filterschwämme erneuern, falls ein wenig Geld über ist einen Vorfilter ( Sifi ) anstelle der Filterbürsten bzw. zusätzlich. Pumpe und Leitungen reinigen und deine UV nur einschalten wenn sich Schwebealgen bilden. Denn die UV tötet alles was durch geht und kostet wenn nicht erforderlich nur unnötig Strom.
Nach der Grundreinigung vom Teich und den Umbauten den Filter nochmals reinigen und mit Starterbakterien impfen und schon solltest du wieder Ruhe haben zum Genießen.

mfg René


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Eva Maria,
nein das sind Fotos vom letzten Jahr, ich wollte Marion nur die Ufermatten in Natura zeigen.
Bei mir siehts momentan so aus.
LG Markus


----------



## steingärtner (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo alle,
erstmal ganz lieben Dank für die Willkommensgrüße und die vielen Tips.
So, ich habe heute meinem Teich mal gemessen - der ist größer als ich dachte - ca. 7 m in der Länge und 5 m an der breitesten Stelle, die tiefste Stelle hat zur Zeit ca. 1,40 m.

@Rolf
ja, du hast natürlich Recht. Der Wasserspiegel ist fast 20 cm zu tief, ab erich bin da guter Hoffnung, dass da kein Leck ist, weil der Vorbesitzer im letzten Jahr gar nichts mehr an dem Teich gemacht hat und im vorletzten Jahr wohl nur das nötigste. Ich habe bisher kein Wasser nachgefüllt, weil ich erst mal den Schlamm und die Uferzone angehen wollte.
 ich möchte einen naturnahen Pflanzenteich, keine Fische. Deshalb wollte ich ja Hugo schon zur Adoption freigeben.

@ Markus
dein Teich war soooo schön, die neueste Ansicht sieht etwas sehr reduziert aus 
Wegen dem Schlammabkeschern hab ich auf der Seite von re natur (die sind hier bei mir ganz in der Nähe) gelesen, dass man nach dem Mercedes Stern vorgehen soll: jedes Jahr 1/3 Teich reinigen, so dass man einen 3jahres Reinigungsturnus erreicht. Was haltet ihr davon?

@René
ich hab den Filter mal aufgemacht - sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber eine von diesen Matten zwischen Bürsten und Schwämmen ist gebrochen, wobei die Schwämme eigentlich gut aussehen. Ich werd das ganze Zeug mal rausholen und gründlich saubermachen.

Zu den Ufermatten, bzw. Flies ist mir immer noch nicht so ganz klar, wie die aufgebracht werden und wieweit die ins Wasser hängen? dürfen oder angemörtelt werden. Ich werd noch mal ein bischen im Forum stöbern.

LG, Marion (die immer mehr ins Teichfiber gerät )


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,


> dein Teich war soooo schön, die neueste Ansicht sieht etwas sehr reduziert aus


 danke für das Lob, ich hoffe dass der neue wieder genauso wird.
Zu den Ufermatten die hängen bei mir unterschiedlich weit rein, ich hab auch 
unterschiedlich Breite.
Die Ufermatten, wenn sie ins Wasser hängen, sind ein ideales Versteck für __ Frösche,
Libellenlarven und ab und an auch __ Molche.
Manche Ufermatten hab ich mit den schweren Steinen(siehe 1.Foto links) befestig.
Die anderen am Ufergraben(1. Foto rechts)reichen auch einige cm in den Ufergraben.
Da sie mit Sand eingewaschen sind schwimmen sie auch nicht auf und sind sehr schwer.


> ich möchte einen naturnahen Pflanzenteich


finde ich gut, hab ich eigentlich auch so, aber bei __ Moderlieschen konnte ich dann
doch nicht widerstehen.
Ich würde heuer nur grob abkeschern, was Dich halt fest stört, aber dabei 
schonend vorgehen - denk an die vielen Libellenlarven und anderes Kleingetier.
Das mit den 3 Jahren hab ich so noch nicht gelesen - würde ich persönlich aber
nicht machen.
LG Markus


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

So, jetzt gehts endlich mit dem Teich weiter, nachdem ich so einigermaßen Grund in den restlichen Garten gebracht habe - auch da ist wohl die letzten Jahre nichts mehr gemacht worden, aber es wird 
Ich habe diese Woche die bestellten Ufermatten von NG bekommen, und heute nachmittag habe ich angefangen die unendlich vielen Steine (die übrigens auf dem gesamten Grundstück dominieren) zu entfernen. Ich hab einige Fotos gemacht und will mich nun Stück für Stück am Teichufer vorarbeiten. Ich glaube, das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin , ob die Folie überall heil ist. Zur Zeit sieht es so aus, dass vom Wasserspiegel bis Oberkante Folie (Kapillarsperre ca 0,50 m sind. Der Boden hier ist sehr leicht (sandig) und ich wundere mich, wie die Stufen am Ufer so erhalten geblieben sind. Ich will versuchen, die Folie mit Steinen etwas aufszustellen, dann die Ufermatten soweit wie möglich hoch zuziehen, dann wieder wie gehabt mit Steinen zu fixieren. Schaut doch bitte mal die Fotos an - hinter der Teichfolie war alles ziehmlich verwurzelt, habe das soweit wie möglich enfernt. Aber der sandige Boden macht mir schon Sorgen, insbesondere bei der Trockenheit, die wir hier seit Wochen haben wage ich gar nicht da weiter zu buddeln und Wurzeln rauszuzerren.


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hm, keine Tips, aber ich berichte dann einfach mal weiter ... 
Steine, Steine soweit das Auge reicht. Ich glaube, die Vorbesitzer waren Steinfetischisten  , ich weiß auf jeden Fall nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Zeug.
Habe heute das erste Stück (meine erste Kapillarsperre) gebastelt und hoffe, dass ich das richtig gemacht habe :? Die Folie hat in der Ecke kein Spiel, ist da fast auf Spannung. Auf Bild 6 kann man eine Nahtstelle sehen - weiß nicht, ob da Folie rausgeschnitten wurde, um Falten zu vermeiden 
Der Wasserspiegel sollte nachher ca. 15 -20 cm höher sein.

Amy, meine Hündin, hätte zu gerne geholfen, aber ihr fehlt ja leider der Daumen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,
das schaut ja schon gut aus, die Kapilarsperre muss nicht unbedingt senkrecht sein oder
sogar überhängen, aber so ist es halt noch sicherer - das passt schon.
Vergiss nicht die Ufermatte einzusanden.
Ich stell die Tage einmal ein Foto ein wie ich es an einer Teichseite mache,
da lasse ich die Ufermatte auch unter die Steine gehen.
LG Markus


----------



## steingärtner (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank, da bin ich ja froh, dass das ganz ordentlich aussieht. Die Sache mit der Ufermatte interessiert mich natürlich brennend. Hast du eigentlich die Ufermatten vor dem einsanden mit neutraler Seife ausgewaschen? Das hab ich in der Anleitung von NG gelesen.
Gruß, Marion


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,
nein das hatte ich nicht gemacht, meine Ufermatte habe ich nicht bei NG bestellt,
deshalb wusste ich das nicht.
Ich mach morgen mal Fotos wegen dem einbau der Ufermatte, habe meine nämlich
gestern verbaut, bin nur noch nicht zum Fotografieren gekommen.
LG Markus


Hier hab ich noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr, zwischen der unteren Steinreihe und dem __ Pfennigkraut sitzt meine Kapilar-
sperre - durch das schnell wachsende Pfennigkraut ist diese nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,
Glückwunsch, das sieht gut aus!   
Ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dir Sorgen um Deinen Ufergraben machen musst. Dir NG-Ufermatten habe ich nicht nur dort, sondern auch im Filtergraben verwendet, also für meinen teich richtig viel. Da ich letztes Jahr keine Fische drin hatte, habe ich sie auch nicht gewaschen (wo und wie auch?). Beim Auffüllen hat es nicht sonderlich geschäumt, also ist das wohl mehr so eine Art "amerikanischer" Hinweis gewesen (sprich so eine Art Haftungsausschluss auch für Schäden, die aktuell noch gar nicht erkennbar sind). So wie unten sah es noch voriges Jahr bei mir aus, jetzt ist die Zone schon recht grün.


----------



## steingärtner (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das sieht gut aus!
> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dir Sorgen um Deinen Ufergraben machen musst. Dir NG-Ufermatten habe ich nicht nur dort, sondern auch im Filtergraben verwendet, also für meinen teich richtig viel. Da ich letztes Jahr keine Fische drin hatte, habe ich sie auch nicht gewaschen (wo und wie auch?).



Danke Rolf 
das mit dem Waschen stand da auch gar nicht, :sorry hab nicht richtig gelesen. Man soll die Matten mit dem Gesicht nach unten auf den Rasen legen und abspritzen, da sie werksseitig mit neutraler Seife behandelt werden. Das hab ich gemacht, und danach eingesandet und dann mit der Gießkanne (Regentülle) nochmal sanft eingespült.

Meine ersten Matten liegen, und ich hab auch ein paar nicht ganz so tolle Fotos gemacht:

   

LG, Marion


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jetzt aber ....*

Hallo Marion,
ja das schaut schon richtig super aus
So hätte ich die Ufermatte auch eingebaut, schaut schon richtig
gut aus. Du wirst sehen in ein paar wochen - wenn die Pflanzen richtig Gas geben,
dann siehts du von der Folie nicht mehr viel.
LG Markus


----------

